# diy spree



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

http://s91840723.onlinehome.us/john/x/co2.JPG
http://s91840723.onlinehome.us/john/x/light.JPG

and a stand tomorrow!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Interesting work there, but if I may. You would be better off painting the inside of the hood matte white. The foil is not a good reflectore and the foldes and sags in it will cause all kinds of odd light angles and restrike. A simple white paint finish would be more efficent, and last longer too.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

semi gloss white or plain white?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

i finished the stand
http://s91840723.onlinehome.us/john/x/stand 003.jpg
http://s91840723.onlinehome.us/john/x/stand 002.jpg
http://s91840723.onlinehome.us/john/x/stand 001.jpg


----------

